
Holding Machine Learning Models Accountable - dwhitena
https://medium.com/pachyderm-data/hold-your-machine-learning-and-ai-models-accountable-de887177174c#---0-52.en3sp2kbk
======
nharada
Can someone explain why this doesn't basically ban deep learning in the EU?

~~~
Terribledactyl
To me it comes down to 2 things:

1) I don't fully understand the "significant legal impact" requirement, but
intuitively "Applying for credit/insurance/school/job" is an area where you'd
need to be transparent or open to contest. But which product to show based on
your purchase history or what your friends liked on <social-site> wouldn't be
subject to contest or transparency.

2) The requirements on the explanation are somewhat vague, and what exactly
interpretability even is remains an open question. Does a layperson need to
understand it or is an expert in the field sufficient? This will probably be
iterated and supplemented after some interactions between 'Data Controllers'
and the EU. The good news is that this has prompted a lot research on how to
understand high dimension/feature models.

